# Other Pets > Horses >  FL Horse Killings

## N4S

Surprised I didn't hear about this sooner. 




> Over the past seven months, the community of Miami-Dade County, Fla., has been a scene right out of a Wes Craven horror movie -- the equine version. Police say at least 17 horses have been killed in that time, some even hacked alive while the butcher did his work, their carcasses strewn along roads and farms.
> 
> It's a gruesome tale to anyone who loves animals, and especially to those who love horses. The latest victim -- missing hunks of flesh from its chest and legs -- was discovered last Sunday along a northwest Miami-Dade highway, according to the police report. Several months ago two horses were found slaughtered in a similar fashion in the neighboring town of Miramar.
> 
> It's become a familiar scene for Miami-Dade authorities, and photos of the aftermath sent to ABC News were too graphic for use. Horse remains have been discovered mutilated, body parts hacked at the limbs and meat cut away from their stomachs, some apparently killed in remote locations and others on the horse owners' property, slaughtered in their own stalls.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/Story?id=8223214&page=1

----------


## wolfy-hound

It's been on the news for over a week.

There's always been horses slaughtered for meat.  Since the HSUS and PETA shut down the last horse slaughterhouse, there's been more illegil butchering going on, and now the stolen horse butchering is a bit higher also.

I wasn't aware it was illegil to buy/sell horse meat, I though you could, as long as it's from a proper facility.  Anyways, it's deplorable that people will go butcher someone else's horse that way.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

No, it's illegal to buy, sell, or own horse meat in the US. You have to go to Canada or Mexico-that's where the horse meat that is slaughtered in the US goes. 

I support horse slaughter in the US because of ill treatment going on. People have nowhere to sell their unwanted horses so they leave them to starve or literally rot to death in the pasture from old wounds. 

If you've ever been to a horse auction you would understand. People bring in horses that can't even stand and they don't get in trouble for the abuse they caused those animals. It's so bad cameras aren't allowed in the building. Although....since cell phones now have cameras I do have some nasty pictures of horses that NEED to be put down, they are well past EVER being brought back. It's absolutely disgusting. Horses with half their face rotting away from a wound that happened months ago....broken legs the horses drag around, or just lay on the ground with half their body rotting away from laying on it. People have no heart, and they don't want to pay for the horse to be put down. So they take them to the sale barn to try and sell them for slaughter, but now that the slaughter houses are closed some of these poor horses go back "home".

----------

_filly77_ (08-15-2009),_mooingtricycle_ (08-30-2009)

----------


## N4S

I wonder if the meat is any good. 

As in taste.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Supposedly it is. Just really dry because it's so lean. Modern Marvels did a whole hour on horses and the last ten minutes was about eating horses in Canada  :Sad:  

Crazy thing is, even in Canada it's hard to find a place that will sell/serve horse meat.

----------


## wolfy-hound

The worst part is that now that the US facility is closed, the horses are now trucked all the way down to mexico in deplorable conditions.  They sell them 'for pets' but once across the border, the new owner can then send them to slaughter, in extremely inhumane butcher factories.  Now the humane societys seem to be in favor of reopening US horse slaughterhouses, because at least the horses were killed in a approved humane manner.  In mexico, they can(and do often) stab the horse to death.

Horse meat is supposed to be rich in flavor, but not as fatty as beef.  I have a couple friends that tried it overseas, and said it was tasty.

----------


## LadyOhh

I've never had horse meat, but I have had Donkey. It was gamey and rich.. They eat it in Brazil, where I lived for a while.

----------


## filly77

> No, it's illegal to buy, sell, or own horse meat in the US. You have to go to Canada or Mexico-that's where the horse meat that is slaughtered in the US goes. 
> 
> I support horse slaughter in the US because of ill treatment going on. People have nowhere to sell their unwanted horses so they leave them to starve or literally rot to death in the pasture from old wounds. 
> 
> If you've ever been to a horse auction you would understand. People bring in horses that can't even stand and they don't get in trouble for the abuse they caused those animals. It's so bad cameras aren't allowed in the building. Although....since cell phones now have cameras I do have some nasty pictures of horses that NEED to be put down, they are well past EVER being brought back. It's absolutely disgusting. Horses with half their face rotting away from a wound that happened months ago....broken legs the horses drag around, or just lay on the ground with half their body rotting away from laying on it. People have no heart, and they don't want to pay for the horse to be put down. So they take them to the sale barn to try and sell them for slaughter, but now that the slaughter houses are closed some of these poor horses go back "home".


I have never thought of it this way. ty for this post!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> The worst part is that now that the US facility is closed, the horses are now trucked all the way down to mexico in deplorable conditions.  They sell them 'for pets' but once across the border, the new owner can then send them to slaughter, in extremely inhumane butcher factories.  Now the humane societys seem to be in favor of reopening US horse slaughterhouses, because at least the horses were killed in a approved humane manner.  In mexico, they can(and do often) stab the horse to death.
> 
> Horse meat is supposed to be rich in flavor, but not as fatty as beef.  I have a couple friends that tried it overseas, and said it was tasty.


Exactly!!! I totally forgot to mention that part thank you! I love horses, and letting them suffer over being sent to slaughter isn't worth it. The only way I would agree to end horse slaughter is if more people were charged with abuse. There's no reason a horse should go all winter without food or live with untreated wounds. Or for that matter, if ANYONE was charged for horse abuse/neglect. We have someone local that has 6-7 horses on less than an acre of MUD. These horses are extremely skinny and I have not once seen anything but old dirty hay that the horses try to pick out of the mud. The police have been called several times and won't do a thing about it. I wish we had animal cops around here  :Sad:  they would do something.

----------


## rebeccabecca

I'm Canadian and I have never came across horse meat. I wonder where it goes, shipped over seas? might beagle to get some in china town toronto but IDK as I have only shopped there once. I haven't see in in my towns ethnic food stores even though I can find odd foods like chicken legs,frog legs. All I can say is eww. Cow meat is pushing it for me,I`m mainly vegan though we`ll eat meat once a week( mmm drug free chicken :Smile:

----------


## mooingtricycle

> I wonder if the meat is any good. 
> 
> As in taste.


To many, yes, it is.

----------


## mooingtricycle

Its upsetting that people so GREATLY oppose the legitimate slaughter of horses. 

Its okay to kill a cow, and a pig, or piglets, and baby sheep, or a baby cow * Kept in a teenytiny box...) for food, and its alright to keep cows pregnant, to continue to produce milk for human consumption.... but its NOT okay to kill a horse for food? 

Makes no sense to me. 

I LOVE horses, they are EXCELLENT companion animals. But i am NOT against the slaughter of animals that can no longer live a useful and productive life, or animals that cannot be used due to lameness issues. SO MANY horses go to waste in barnyards across the country, where their use could be beneficial for other horses ( To take the sick and weak animals places) in better condition, and humans and other carnivores, as food.

----------


## littleindiangirl

I had no idea horse meat was illegal. I also didn't know there was a demand. It sounds like the slaughter house is an appropriate alternative to trucking the horses to Mexico or Canada. But then again, why not just pay for the euthanasia? Some people should really just not own animals if they can't treat them humanely.

----------


## lk_holla

> Exactly!!! I totally forgot to mention that part thank you! I love horses, and letting them suffer over being sent to slaughter isn't worth it. The only way I would agree to end horse slaughter is if more people were charged with abuse. There's no reason a horse should go all winter without food or live with untreated wounds. Or for that matter, if ANYONE was charged for horse abuse/neglect. We have someone local that has 6-7 horses on less than an acre of MUD. These horses are extremely skinny and I have not once seen anything but old dirty hay that the horses try to pick out of the mud. The police have been called several times and won't do a thing about it. I wish we had animal cops around here  they would do something.


I think i'd have to rally more for enforcement against the people who abuse them, because i feel like if the horses are in that bad condition then they really shouldn't be sold anywhere as anything that is consumed. People food or dog food, there needs to be standards that i'm sure these terribly treated horsies wouldn't be able to pass. It makes me so sad that those horrible owners can treat all of their animals like that and I can't even keep one that would be spoiled and over loved. ughhh lol just reading this makes me so frustrated at the world.

----------

